# Acrobat Reader / Zeugniskopien



## Linde79 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte mal eine ganz verzweifelte Frage. Ich war diese Woche beim Copyshop, diese Leute haben mir alle Zeugniskopien eingescannt und als ein Dokument (16 Seiten etwa) im pdf-Format abgespeichert.

Allerdings machen sich hässliche schwarze Ränder bemerkbar, weil offenbar das Papier kleiner war als die Fläche, die der Scanner genommen hat. Weiß jemand, wie ich diese schwarzen Ränder wegretuschieren kann? Im Acrobat Reader geht gar nix. Man sieht es bei der Bildschirmansicht und auf den Ausdruck noch deutlicher. 

Könnte ja auch alles selbst einscannen, aber dann bekomme ich die Dokumente nicht zusammen :-(.

Danke für jeden kleinen Hinweis.

Gruss Linde79


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. Januar 2007)

Linde79 hat gesagt.:


> Könnte ja auch alles selbst einscannen, aber dann bekomme ich die Dokumente nicht zusammen :-(.



Zum Beispiel mit PDFTK kannst du einzelne PDFs zusammenfügen http://www.lagotzki.de/pdftk/index.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## stain (20. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube (nicht gnaz sicher), man könne mit dem nuen Adobe Reader 8 jetzt auch PDFs bearbeiten.
Da sich das Update auf v8 sowieso total lohnt wäre es einen Versuch wert!

Hoffe es funktioniert^^

Gruß Stephan


----------

